# Cura mit Shimano Öl/Royal Blood/Bionol



## Bloodshot (5. November 2018)

Hallo,

gibt es erfahrungswerte wie sich die bremse mit einen "bööösen" Öl befüllt wird? Leider gibts das Öl in sehr wenigen shops und vielleicht kann man ja an der Leistung/Gefühl was verbessern, besonders Bionol soll ja sehr brauchbar sein und in magura und shimanobremsen funktionieren


----------



## xalex (23. November 2018)

Keine Erfahrungswerte. Sehe aber keine Not, das auszuprobieren, weil das original super funktioniert.  
Auch bei minus Graden, was man je nach bremse von den shimano und magura nicht behaupten kann. 
Mit bionol habe ich  keine Erfahrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (29. April 2021)

Hoch damit.


----------



## brmlm (29. April 2021)

Fahre meine Cura seit kurzem mit Putoline welches ich noch von der Shigura Bremse übrig hatte.
Langzeiterfahrung fehlt noch, bislang kein unterschied feststellbar.
Die Shigura hatts geschätzt rund 3 Jahre problemlos mitgemacht.


----------



## FiroIN80 (1. August 2022)

brmlm schrieb:


> Fahre meine Cura seit kurzem mit Putoline welches ich noch von der Shigura Bremse übrig hatte.
> Langzeiterfahrung fehlt noch, bislang kein unterschied feststellbar.
> Die Shigura hatts geschätzt rund 3 Jahre problemlos mitgemacht.


Welche ist deiner Meinung nach besser? Shimano, Magura, Shigura oder die Formula Cura?


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. August 2022)

Cura.
Wobei eine Shigura (und auch eine Magura, die ich aber nie in Erwägung zöge) mehr Power hat. Auf dem Trail ist die aber nicht so nutzbar.


----------



## brmlm (1. August 2022)

Shimano ist inzwischen zu lange her...
Mein Ranking
Cura 4
Cura 2
Shigura (zee/mt5)
Mt5

Cura 2/4 sind beide super, die 2er hat einen knakigeren druckpunkt und ist etwas "aggresiver"
Die 4er ist meiner meinung nach besser dosierbar.
Bin aber mit beiden glücklicher als mit mt5/shigura...


----------

